
How to Get a Big Break on the Cost of College this Fall: Just Ask - koheripbal
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-get-a-big-break-on-the-cost-of-college-just-ask-11593440265
======
koheripbal
I am surprised there isn't more talk about high school seniors deferring their
college admission until 2021.

Starting a new school when there's a good chance classes will be remote seems
like a poor way to accumulate huge amounts of student debt.

Although some media are starting that conversation: [https://www.news-
herald.com/opinion/5-reasons-students-shoul...](https://www.news-
herald.com/opinion/5-reasons-students-should-consider-taking-a-gap-year-now-
the-conversation/article_8fb20c80-9ae1-11ea-88a1-3f11c556fdde.html)

